# Norfolk All About Dogs Day



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau Meets Pixie











Beau Meets Flo






















Beau, Pixie And Flo Meet Up 





















Lovely to meet you all


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh how lovely! I bet they all really wanted to run around off lead somewhere! Thanks for posting. 

Karen x


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

aww how lovely....Blossom will meet you lovely pups soon. Hope you enjoyed your day Ali and Beau won 1st prize?xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

All About Cockapoos.....

Perfect meet up ....


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Blossomgirl said:


> aww how lovely....Blossom will meet you lovely pups soon. Hope you enjoyed your day Ali and Beau won 1st prize?xxx


Thank you  Unfortunately Beau wasn't even placed  I love all dogs but have to say that the one who did win wasn't the prettiest and that isn't me being prejudice lol - still we had a lovely day anyway  X


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

What a lovely meet up! Wish I could have been there with Tilly. Pixie looks just like she did when she was a pup


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Ali was so lovely to meet yourself Beau and Madeleine today!! So nice to put a face to a name We all had a lovely day out and Pixie met loads of different dogs from a 3 mnth old chihuahua(dinky) to a massive Leonberger called george. Beau is so gorgeous hubby fell in love with her beautiful soft coat,she should have def won the 1st prize! Was really lovely meeting Mandy and gorgeous Flo too,such a shame we missed her Flyball display We should get the girls together again soon B x Lovely photos BTW much better than mine!

Also we met so many cockapoo's after we left you! and i have spread the word about this forum.....maybe get some new poo's on here soon x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

pixie said:


> Ali was so lovely to meet yourself Beau and Madeleine today!! So nice to put a face to a name We all had a lovely day out and Pixie met loads of different dogs from a 3 mnth old chihuahua(dinky) to a massive Leonberger called george. Beau is so gorgeous hubby fell in love with her beautiful soft coat,she should have def won the 1st prize! Was really lovely meeting Mandy and gorgeous Flo too,such a shame we missed her Flyball display We should get the girls together again soon B x Lovely photos BTW much better than mine!
> 
> Also we met so many cockapoo's after we left you! and i have spread the word about this forum.....maybe get some new poo's on here soon x


Hi Becky - was so lovely to meet you and your husband too and not only the lovely Pixie but also your gorgeous children  Don't forget to try the Pet Head Creme Rinse which has definitely helped to soften her coat which was already in good condition - look on JoJo's blog as she has recommended it also! We think Beau was robbed too as should have at least been placed but then again we are very biased lol  

We loved meeting Mandy and Flo and it was lovely of Mandy to keep letting us interrupt poor Flo's rest to take more photos! 

Thank you re the photos - I don't know how to use Madeleine's camera  and with very excitable Cockapoos there was never going to be a "posed" shot but think the end result was quite good 

We would love to meet up again and not long until little Blossom can join in with her lovely owners 

I have been promoting this site too so hopefully more Norfolk/Suffolk Cockapoos will join 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend X


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

How fantastic that you all got to meet up ,was it a country show or something??? i really need to find something going on around here as it would do Buddy the world of good to go somewhere where there are lots of other dogs,if anyone knows of anything going on in Nottinghamshire or Lincolnshire can you let me know thanks dx


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

awww they all look like they had fun together.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

DONNA said:


> How fantastic that you all got to meet up ,was it a country show or something??? i really need to find something going on around here as it would do Buddy the world of good to go somewhere where there are lots of other dogs,if anyone knows of anything going on in Nottinghamshire or Lincolnshire can you let me know thanks dx


Hi Donna - It is a show that they do in Suffolk in April and Norfolk in August (must be others but only get local notifications). They have Scruffts there choosing prettiest bitch heats etc for their show in Earls Court and other fun contests. They also have people showing Flyball which Flo was doing and others doing agility etc. There were also lots of trade stands including the BARF one! I typed into Google dog shows and dog events and this came up so maybe give that a go! It was lovely to see them and put faces to names and also to see other Cockapoos there - Becky asked if Beau was a Cockapoo and I recognised Pixie from her photos! Beau flaked out for most of the evening which is unheard of so think she had a good time and we only got lovely coments about Beau with one lady saying she looks like a Build A Bear Teddy which we thought was a lovely comment!  x


----------

